# Funny Little Story



## crackerjackjack (Feb 13, 2008)

Today was our second experience with the farrier. The first time did not go so well. So I decided to seperate the donkeys. My little jack is always in your face. The last time the farrier made a visit. Chocolate watch Crackers get his hooves trimmed from afar. But when it was her turn, Crackers was right there with his face in the way. So I tried to remove Crackers from the yard. He would not go, so I put the lead on Chocolate and away she went. She was such a good girl. Them my dad took their donkey Lily out also. So poor little Crackers was all alone. He did not like it very much. He brayed and brayed and brayed. This was the first time I have ever heard him bray. Usually he lets the girls do the talking. Well, after they were all done, Crackers got his girls back. He was so cute. He ran around and was spinning in circles and kicking up his heels. He was so happy. He came over to each girl, and I would swear that he gave them a kiss. He put his lips to their cheeks. He then rolled around in the dirt. They all look so happy to be back together. They were only seperated for 45 minutes, but I guess to him it was an eternity.

The farrier said they their hooves all looked great. He looked at little Miss Lily and said that she will probably foal the end of March the first part of April. So we have a ways to go. I just had to share this little adventure with you all. They are all such good little babies.


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great story, my Max ,or Emily for that matter, do not bray either...the last time our ferrier was here, we took Emily out for a walk around the house, while the horse had his feet done first and Max almost brayed...it was a lot of heavy breathing but an almost bray none the less. OH! But when Max went on his walk she didn't even know he was gone.



When they are back together there is a lot of sniffing, where were you, what did you see





I love my "kids"!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 14, 2008)

cute story


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww









...donkeys are just so special. What a good little boy.


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww, I can just visualize him giving kisses and kicking up his heels in delight


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 14, 2008)

So cute... I just love it



Don't you just love everything about them?





Can't imagine life without the little stinkers


----------

